# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Need help identifying this sword.

## John Partika

A friend of mine gave me a few knives, and this was among them. Not really sure what it is, but it looks either old or just poorly cared for. Figured I should ask the experts and try to get an idea of what I have.

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hi John,

You have a bolo from the Philippines, Luzon looks like, post-WWII.
Doesn't look too bad. Just oil the blade and horn handle and it'll be fine.

Emanuel

----------

